# 6 months, 40 pounds



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

*EDIT: this is now a journal*

progress pics 

some fat and water :innocent:


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats really good gaining mate. 40 pounds is a lot of weight to put on in six month. I like the new ink also. Keep it up mate.

GHS


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

ive been reading your journal mate (im more of a reader than a poster) and you seem to be gaining well too! good work :beer:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job bro...do you have a journal started.. :confused1:


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

Impressive. Nice one mate :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Liking the new tattoo!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Very nice progress buddy.. nice one


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Some really impressive gains there - hope that my bulk ends up somewhere like where you are.

Keep up the good work... :thumb:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

i do not have a journal cellaratt.

Con, i'll get some pics of the tat up, its pretty crazy like, all biomech style.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

probably more like 45 as you no longer have the straw hat!!  psml


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

lmao what was i thinking 

thanks for nice comments and reps :thumbup1:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

fcuk it... this is now a *journal!!*

I am 19 years old and have been training about 1 and a half years starting at around 11 stone, skinny-fat. I am currently on my 2nd cycle - i know, very naughty of me at my age and experience, but ive started now and i like it :whistling:

in the 1st 9 months of training i bulked up to a fat 15 stone and cut to 13 stone (1st pic) and still not that lean, so my 1st bulk was not great. Since then ive nailed my diet, ran 1 and a half cycles and now just short of 16 stone.

average diet...

1: 100grams oats with 2 scoops of whey

2: 1 chicken breast with rice

3. 1 chicken breast with rice

4. 1 chicken breast with rice

5. weighgain shake

train

6. weightgain shake

7. chicken and rice or steak and sweet potato's

8. protein shake with milk

boring but works

training currently is quite different

mon - chest

tues - back + rear delts

weds - shoulders + traps

thurs - legs

fri - arms

sat - deads + core

in the gym for 30-45 mins each time and i feel i am far less overtraining than my old 4 day routine due to the short time in the gym. I use the dorian yates principle of 1-2 warmups then 1-2 working sets using a lot of forced reps and negatives.


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

impressive mate. :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done you've put on some good size there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

highlight from todays workout - shoulder pressed the 40kg dumbels for about 6 then 2 more assisted, the most weight ive used as ive trained shoulders after chest until now.

Was in the gym for 35 mins. Bring on squats tomorrow! 

hope my tren kicks in soon!


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

How tall are you?

Looking very good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like your going for it all out bodybuilding style, good luck to you and get that tat pic up!


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

colt24 said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> Looking very good.


im 6 foot dead on, cheers mate


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Con,


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Love them mate. I have a few on my body, not very well seen on my avatar!

Looking for some more gruesome gruelling ones!

Where you get yours done?


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

A place called sacred skin in doncaster, 2 really good artists and 40 pounds an hour, i highly recommend them to anyone.

ive had about 6 sessions so far on my 'sleeve in progress'.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Those tats are amazin mate!

I want to make mines bigger to, extend it right up my arm.

p.s Good work :thumb:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

nice one, you will have to get some pics up too!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done mate, big difference. :thumbup1:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

I should add about my diet, its not always that clean 

seem to be eating a cheat every other day or so and sometimes i miss meal 3 or 4 depending on work.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

40quid a hour thats good im paying 70 a hour to get my whole lower leg coverd from knee down aroun 8-9 hous of work in total should do it,

o yea good work orginal poster keep it up


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Get pics up of it man, i love seein interestin tattoos.

Todays highlights:

was supposed to be leg day but right quad is hurting due to the oil contained within it, so i did arms :whistling:

legs tomorrow i promise!

Anyway i managed 100kg closegrip bench for about 7 and 70kg barbel curls for 8! New PB's every day


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

i feel very ill now so my legs session must have been a good one!

started with hack squats and worked up to 6 plates a side with a drop set, normal squats, then calf raises. Simple but i am now fried...


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

This is what i like too see.

Good work mate


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

your gains n first pictures are quality i hope you get to were you want to be im new and just starting out but just wanted to say good luck mate doncaster eh for £40 a hour on the tatts might have to get me self over there as im in doncaster sometimes dont suppose you got a name of the place? lol No worries thow like i say good luck


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Silly me just noticed u posted name lol.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Ha, if you know where the odeon cinema used to be (on the high street), sacred skin is on the road at the back of there.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

started on decline bench today for a change and got 120 for 5 and 130 for 1 with a drop set to 100.

bit disappointed with the 130 for 1, hope my oxys kick in soon


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

progress from last week on shoulders, managed 45kg dumbels for 5 reps and 80kg upright rows for 6.


----------



## hash (Feb 21, 2009)

What cycles have ye done


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

1st cycle was test and dbol.

2nd has been test tren and 5 days of oxy. come off now though due to some side effects.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

not updating much now as not many people seem to be interested, but i pulled 210kg for 2 reps today 

will update whenever i have made progress and have new pictures


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Not as much to go thro as my journal lol

But look like made some good gains mate..

Back very much thicker..

Will pop in time to time, so get some more pics up

well done


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah get some photos up so we can see progression.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

PMSL, just seen a tagged photo of me on facebook and realised i desperately need to cut....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No you don't.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

i think i do, im not very lean at all right now.

But.... i am going to do another bulk cycle before i cut :laugh:


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

i have also come to realise in the last few days i have no front delt WTF


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

nice progress and tattoo.


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

good progress mate, the more you update the more interest your get, so keep updating


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking good bro! Love the ink


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, im just gonna update whenever i have something new or interesting to offer. Cant be ****d to update every day with weights lifted and days diet, its boring.

Gyno is almost cleared now (from oxys) so i will resume my cycle next monday most probably while running an AI.


----------

